# Price check on this cage?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I emailed this person and made an offer, but they haven't responded which makes me think the offer was too low...

How much do you think this cage is worth? They are asking $450 for it... I don't think its worth that much, especially since its a used cage. :s

What would you say is a good offer?

http://columbia.craigslist.org/pet/3242035730.html


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh HECK NO! lol

That's a feisty ferret. You can buy one brand new for like $160 so.....lol 
http://www.wayfair.com/Prevue-Hendryx-Feisty-Ferret-Home-31x20x55-485-PVP1026.html

I have that cage and I love it, but I got it on clearance for $80

Edited: I want to know where they claim they got that cage for 500 bucks???


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no idea.. but I doubted that as well since I've been looking around at ferret cages and none of them seem to be in that price range. o.o I offered $100 for the cage, but I haven't had any replies yet.. Though if I can get it new for $160 it might be worth it to get a new one. Especially if he's been keeping a rabbit in it... The smell of rabbit pee does not come off of stuff very easily..


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably trying to pass it off as a ferret nation without coming right out and saying it. Thats ridiculous


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Avoid this! They are just robbing you of your money! I would find a cage you know you are content with! Otherwise you will have paid more than what it's worth! Deffo don't pay $450 for it! They are lying for money, most probably because he wants to get more money for a better cage or something. No cage, especially that one, is worth $450. Avoid it, and especially as they haven't come back to you they are probably expecting you to pay an extreme amount so they can rip you off! 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, they are definetly trying to rip you off. The nerve of that guy to ask that much for that cage! If you don't hear back from him you can actually get that same cage on clearance here (the same website I posted before) http://www.wayfair.com/Prevue-Hendr...20x55-485-PVP1026.html?prkit=0&clearance=true

I got my clearance cage from that website and it's very reliable. Unfortunately, the clearance is 20% now instead of 50, but the cage is still definitely worth $125! I've been wanting a double critter nation for the longest time, but this cage suits me and my rats perfectly for now


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Ironically... the people decided to change their story. Look at their new post. Now they paid over $200 for the cage instead of over $500...
http://columbia.craigslist.org/pet/3283560035.html


By the way, have you actually purchased a cage from the wayfair.com site? Is it trustworthy? I'm very worried about buying things online because I'm so afraid of scams. :s


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

That person on Craiglist must have go some calls about it, joking maybe? Like saying 'this cage is too much, are you for real' etc and then they may have thought that they wouldn't ever sell it at that price. So if that wayfair website is trustworthy then buy it from there, not Craiglist, however if you aren't convinced that it is safe, then Craiglist may be better  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

If it helps, Wayfair is a totally reputable site that I have purchased items from before...go new, rabbits are lovely little mess makers with some STRONG urine!


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, like I said, I ordered my cage there on clearance and I got it in a timely manner and the condition was great. It's not a scam website.

Ha! That guy is a joke! Again, why would someone pay $175 for that when they can get a brand NEW one off amazon for that price and even cheaper at wayfair?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I just thought it was interesting that he suddenly changed the prices. Plus his shelves are plastic in the picture and people replied to the wayfair cage saying they received it with metal shelves.

Alright great! I'll just use wayfair then. After I ask my brother if I can get a larger cage... For some reason he thinks that every time I bring in a new cage/tank (upgraded my gerbils recently to larger tanks) he thinks I'm getting more rodents. With the tanks I had to explain that they were on sale and I was just putting my gerbils I already had in them. :s I believe I felt more freedom living at my parents' house.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes!  The shelves are now metal which I think is better. Doesn't absorb smells as bad and it is chew proof.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awaiting I have that same cage and only paid 100 for mine


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Please call me Abyss. ^^;

I'll definitely want the metal shelves then. Thanks for the advice, everyone! 

Are there any tools I'll need to assemble the cage?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Ya a screwdriver just can't rem which one though


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Alright! I'll just wait and pick one up when I get the cage then. lol


----------

